# Heating using electric



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all,

I am trying to heat my water using electric on hook up as my gas is running low, however when I turn the Ultrastore on the 240V switch lights up but no hot water! Any ideas what I can check please as I have hardly ever used thid before?

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure which Ultrastore you have but have you switched bothe dials to elec.?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

How long are you giving it before trying for hot water?

My Truma works off mains (as well as gas) and takes quite a while to heat up on mains - it's nowhere near instantaneous.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ours is a decent temp after half an hour on mains. Youve got the thermostat turned up, i assume?


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Martin....

Not sure if your MH is the same as my Bessacarr but to get the Hot Water Heater to work I need to do two things.

1. There is a main 230V isolating switch that needs to be ON - I just always leave it on.

2. I have a control panel that also has a button to push to turn on the actual power to the heater.

There is no thermostat on Electric for my setup - only when using Gas.

Colin


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

as another item to check is there a thermal cut out on the element it's self? Could just need pushing in to re set!


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the advice, since sending the first message while on site I could not get internet access again so was unable to see the replies.

Anyway, when using 240V we have an isolation switch in the cupboard which says ultrastore on it, when this is switched on I assume we dont need to touch the thermostat ( but I set this to full anyway) 

I can confirm when I turn on the isolation swich it does light up but there is still no hot water, not even luke warm. I have left it on for 2+ hours but still no joy.

Thanks

Martin

BTW. Tested on gas when I got home and works fine


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

hmmmmm .... just tried it again at home and its working!


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, this is still playing up. When on gas it works perfectly however on 240v sometimes it works and sometimes not, for example last week on site: we turned it on when we arrived and nice hot water, then next morning the water was cold! Someone mentioned something might be resetting? Is this something I can look for? Also, i dont think it is a connected problem but when running the water on hot (whether its working or not) the boiler is quite loud, much louder than our old van. 

I have spoken to the place where we purchased the van from and they want us to go back to them but its a good 200 mile journey 

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If it's working intermitantly it sounds like a loose connection. With the mains off, unscrew the front of the isolation switch and check all the connections are tight. Follow the cord down to the boiler itself and check the connections at that end too.


----------

